

A letter from Weev in prison - bifrost

Per request, the letter cut+pasted from FB.<p>--- snip ---
Andrew Auernheimer's letter from prison:<p>5/5/2013<p>REDACTED,<p>How are you doing? How are the chops? I am disgusted to have to write an actual
paper letter but they took away all my electronic comms methods and put me in the special
housing unit where I am under 24/7 lockdown. All this for the high crime of blogging,despite
nation B.O.P. officials having made public statements that what I was doing wasn't against
the rules. Meredith had a conversation with the guy even.<p>It has been a week of this and I feel completely alone and abandoned. I don't even
have my loved ones or attorney's address (they took most of my papers and I happened to
have your address on a property slip they didn't toss). and am unsure when or if anyone will
find out about my situation.<p>I refused to consent to a payment plan for the fine levied against me from my commissary
funds, so now I can't buy food I can eat from the prison store anymore. Things are really
depressing. Please have people send books. I need them badly in 24/7 lockdown with no
library access.<p>I miss everyone, also food and sunlight. I was hoping people would send m tweets and
news articles about me but nobody has. Has the Internet forgotten about me or am I
still a hot topic?<p>Miss you all dearly,
Weev #10378-010
======
DanBC
> Please have people send books.

How illegal is it to send printed screenshots of GNAA-style material to a
prisoner?

This (watch out for affiliate links) website seems to be relevant:
(<http://www.sendbookstoinmates.com/>)

He's in New York's Brooklyn Metropolitan Detention Center (MDC).

Here's what they suggest are general rules:

General Rules When Shipping Books to Prisons

Books have to be new. Used books will be returned.

Books have to be shipped from a major bookstore such as Amazon. Books sent by
an individual or a small bookstore will be returned.

Books should not contain no nudity.

Books should not contain any inflammatory material such as gang related.
racist and books promoting violence

Hardcover books will often be returned so paperbacks are highly recommended.

The books have to be sent by USPS only. Books delivered by courier service or
private delivery will be returned

Books should be addressed to the inmate showing their Inmate Number clearly

Ship only one parcel per month and only up to 1o books per shipment.

EDIT:

A "books requested by prisoners" website would be a good idea. The prisoners
ask for books. The website has an affiliate link. People buy the books and the
website marks that book as bought. (Somehow.)

------
runjake
What is weev's current mailing address?

I don't approve of his crimes, and don't want to feed his ego, but I'd like to
send him books to pass the time and also express to him that he's virtually
not a topic among the public at all anymore. This might help him spend the
time on some major introspection and maybe worry less about what people are
thinking about him.

------
kohanz
"Has the Internet forgotten about me or am I still a hot topic?"

I'm not super-familiar with this case, but there is something unsettling about
the mindset behind these words.

~~~
phaus
He's doesn't elicit nearly as much sympathy as someone like Aaron Schwartz,
but it is pretty fucked up that he's gotten a harsher sentence than people who
do things like, I don't know, gang-rape a 16 year-old girl.

------
bifrost
Here is weev's info: <http://freeweev.github.io/>

Obviously people's opinions of Weev vary, but I am fairly certain that the
punishment does not fit the crime in this case.

------
TylerE
Consequences are a real bitch, aren't they? Sucks to be that guy, but maybe
you should have thought about that before stealing and release people's
personal data.

~~~
declan
What personal data did he "steal" and "release?"

My memory may be wrong, but I recall Auernheimer downloaded about ~115K email
addresses from a non-password protected portion of AT&T's web site and
provided them to Gawker. This may be misguided, and certainly the court system
found him guilty. But it's not what most people view as "stealing" and
"releasing" sensitive personal information.

~~~
runjake
Declan, weev took proprietary information from one source and was not
authorized to do so. He then gave that data to the "journalists" at Gawker.

How does this not qualify as stealing and releasing -- especially given
Gawker's fiasco with the pre-release iPhone. Am I missing key points here?

~~~
shiftpgdn
Because it was published on the internet and available for anyone to see?

~~~
TylerE
That's a very twisted definition of "published". If you forget to lock your
house when you leave, does that make your living room a public space?

~~~
shiftpgdn
No because there is expectation of privacy in my home. Anything published on
the internet is fair game.

~~~
TylerE
That's exactly my point. It does not appear that the information _was_
"published*, unless your definition of "published" includes "we meant to make
this private, but screwed the pooch on security".

